# old Farmall?



## Marco (Sep 11, 2019)

IHgascap.com less than 10 days, they are here.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2019)

Navistar tape on the box and everything.


----------



## cbfarmall (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I sent the same tractor serial number in multiple times. They still sent the caps. Considering some aftermarket places sell them for 30 bucks, free is a steal.

Chris B.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 1, 2019)

I have one farmall and three IH tractors that need them.


----------

